# Test E / Mast E cycle



## RISE

Ight gays... I means guys, Started my Test E/Mast E cycle yesterday after hearing good news from the cardiologist.  This cycle is going to last 12 wks long with a front load of D Bol the first month.  I was going to go a little higher on the doses but I'm being a little more cautious now and experimenting with lower doses.  My cycle will look like the following:

Test E 500 mg ew
Masteron E 300 mg ew  both the T and M split into two doses throughout the week.
D Bol 25mg ed
Letro .5 mg eod

PCT
HCG blast 500 iu's ed for 10 days after last pin
Nolva 40/40/20/20 2 wks after last pin

I will keep a food log as well as a training log, and update my mood for the day.  All this will start tomorrow bc today is my rest day and I just had a doughnut...


----------



## Bro Bundy

mast and letro your begging to crash your estro


----------



## RISE

would you advise another choice?  Also nice rhyme lol.


----------



## RISE

forgot to mention, I did not plan on being on the letro the whole cycle, just the first few wks before tapering off.  I know dbol is alot faster acting than any of the other chemicals so I didn't want any strong etrogenic sides the first few weeks bc I'm very gyno prone.


----------



## heavydeads83

ever tried taking aromisin EOD,  RISE?  Not sure Letro is the best choice my brother.  especially at the dosages you're running your test and mast at.  those aren't very high dosages at all dude.


----------



## RISE

i've always used letro with good results so no, but then again i havent done doseages this low since my first cycle.  i'll give that aromisin.


----------



## RISE

a try instead


----------



## SHRUGS

No Clomid in that PCT?


----------



## Jada

looking forward towards reading ur log brother


----------



## RISE

SHRUGS said:


> No Clomid in that PCT?



I've never used Clomid in any of my PCT's, mainly bc Nolva is stronger and less shitty sides.  I know there's people who swear by either one, I've just always used Nolva.


----------



## Bro Bundy

RISE said:


> I've never used Clomid in any of my PCT's, mainly bc Nolva is stronger and less shitty sides.  I know there's people who swear by either one, I've just always used Nolva.



ill deal with sides from clomid if it means a better recovery


----------



## RISE

I never understood taking both clomid and nolva considering they both do the same thing?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Bro Bundy

RISE said:


> I never understood taking both clomid and nolva considering they both do the same thing?  Am I missing something?



they work together im not the most technical guy when it comes to this shit but why not take both to make sure u recover


----------



## RISE

I do have some that I've never used, I could throw it in for shits n giggles to see how it compares to pct with just nolva.


----------



## RISE

June 8th 

Did about 3 hrs of of yardwork in the middle of the day, so I was pretty damn tired but I still killed it in the gym.

Shoulder day

Cable press: 3 sets of 12 @ 100lbs                                             
Nautilus Lateral raise:  3 sets of 12-15 @ 110lbs
Shoulder bombs:  3 sets of 15 @ 25lbs
Shrugs:  3 sets of 12 @ 3 plates a side
Arnold presses:  3 sets of 10 @ 55lbs


Breakfast:  7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
Lunch:  huge ass steak burrito
 **yardwork**
midlunch:  8 oz beef on ezekiel bread
**workout**
Post work out shake
Dinner:  6oz pork chop with 8 oz sweet potato

I blew counting my calories bc of the steak burrito I had, but I needed it for the work ahead.


----------



## gothis

going to follow this ...you going to post some before during and after pics? 

 good luck bro and kill it


----------



## whitelml

This is gonna be my next cycle with test/mast and maybe var.   Good luck rise I'll be tagging along with ya.  Before/after pics would be a plus.   I  also agree with trying the aromasin.   Letro is for when shit hits the fan.  If nolva has worked for ya in the past I think you'll be fine especially since your running hcg too.


----------



## RISE

Gonna post pics today before I do legs


----------



## AlphaD

Following rise!  Destroy it brother.


----------



## bronco

Any reason why such a low dose mast e? I'm running the exact same cycle just different dose and love it. Also if you don't like clomid for pct you can run torem, I have blood work to prove it works, without the shitty sides like you get from clomid. Good luck bud


----------



## RISE

Bronco, I'm gonna up the dose to 400, I just had a recent health scare which turned out to be ok but it still left a bad taste in my mouth so I decided to do low doses this cycle.


----------



## DarksideSix

i'm running Test E/Mast E/ and Tren E right now and my E levels are still on the high side i'm thinking.  it's case by case man, but you may want to skip the letro and start with dex or aromasin.


----------



## RISE

I ordered some aromisin today, so i'll jusmp on that as soon as it gets in.  Are you using aromisin Dark?

Ok, today as gone pretty well.  Started a new job today so I had to miss a meal, but I've made up for it.  Also got some picks for ya, never realized how fat I was until I took pics haha.  Any way Workout was good, but I was cramping so I had to stop short.  Still was sweating my ass off and struggling to walk after.

Legs

Seated calf:  3 sets of 15,12,10 w/ 3 plates
donkey calf:  3 sets of 15 @ 250
Leg Curls: 3 sets of 12,12,10 @ 140
Reverse Hack: 3 sets of 10,8,6   w/ 5 plates a side
Leg press:  2 sets of 10,6  w/ 10 plates a side

Meals:
1.  7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
2.  shake
3.  8 oz and a large sweet potato
4.  shake
5.  8oz pork chop w/ cup of basmati rice
6.  Chicken breast w/ 1 tbspn PB

BMR is 1,929.7 cal, so far minus meal 6 I am at 2,154 cal.  Note to all subscribers, DO NOT drink green tea on an empty stomach!  Made me feel like I was going to pass out most of the morning.










Current mood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYPFrXvc2rE


----------



## RISE

So today has been sluggish as hell.  Woke up still tired, and mooped around til about 12 and took a power nap to try and shake the lazyness.  Woke up at one, had a meal, took half an energy shot and headed to the gym.  Felt pretty damn good on the way to the gym unitl I stepped in.  It felt like a wave hit me and took all the energy away that I had.  So i tried my hardest in the gym and hit up cardio afterward.

Chest & tri's
Hammer strength incline:  3 sets of 12,10,10 w/ 3 plates aside
Cable press:  3 sets of 12 @ 130
Bent over cable flys: 3 sets of 12 @ 60
tricip pulldowns:  3 sets of 12 @ 100

cardio:  20 minutes fast pace walk with incline set at 12

Meals so far:
7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
7 oz of baked salmon w/ a cup of basmati rice
postworkout shake and a banana

Current Mood

Shit


----------



## RISE

Alright so for the last 5 hours my energy has come back.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day through and through.  It's my off day from the gym but I'll prob go play basketball or something after work.  

Rest of the days meals:
1. cup of brown rice mixed w/ black beans and 7 oz of steak
2. 8 oz of steak w/ guacamole


----------



## Jada

I LOVE GREEN TEA WITH MILK rise Ur very thick in a non homo way 
Can't wait till u turn it up!


----------



## RISE

Thanks Jada lol, and green tea and milk makes me nasueas just thinking about it.  

Ok so today hasn't been too bad, just been feeling a little sick from what I think may be the dbol.  Bundy recommended splitting the dose so I'll try that and see if it fixes the problem.  Today was Back and bi's and holy shit did I have a pump.  Only thing that sucked was I did back and then bi's, by the time bi's were done my back felt like I didn't even work it out yet lol.  

Back and Bi's
Hammer strength High row:  3 sets of 10,8,8 with 3 plates a side
Cable row with rope:  3 sets of 12,10,10 @ 180
Behind the neck pulldowns: 3 sets of 15 @ 125
Preacher curl:  3 sets of 10 @ 100
hammer curl:  3 sets of 10 @ 50

Meals:  
7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
8 oz and a cup of basmati rice
postworkout shake
chicken meatballs w/ a cup of basmati rice
7 oz of baked salmon w/ large sweet potato
7 oz chicken w/ 1 tbspn of PB


----------



## GuerillaKilla

One of the reasons to take a clomid/nolva combo is, from what i have gathered over the years, clomid seems to work particularly well as a SERM to help recover you after taking compounds like tren or deca. Nolva is (again, from what i have gathered) more suited for test heavy cycles, and i have taken both when running high tren and test together. 

When i run clomid solo after a cycle, i do get some mild emotional like sides. 

When I run nolva or toremifene after a cycle, i get no sides, but i feel the recovery is weaker. 

When i take both together, i get no sides from the clomid and better recovery than if i had run it alone. Go figure. Trial and error is sometimes the only way to find out what works for YOU, but most of the time its wise to follow someone who has done the trial and error for you. 


As far as being estro prone, you need to find the dose of asin that best suits your needs. Most guys will run it 12.5 eod, but ive seen guys go as high as 12.5 or 25 ed when they are running heavy cycles and are severely estrogen prone. Keep tabs on that, and if you can i would highly suggest getting bloods done to know EXACTLY where you are at. 

For your cramps, make sure you are beefing up your potassium and taurine, and make sure you are getting it pre workout in particular. A banana or two with your pre workout meal will really help. I also take bcaa from usplabs which has not only bcaa, but exercise aminos like glycine and taurine as well.

It also has electrolytes--sodium and potassium--which are critical for hydration and overall performance in the gym and in life. 

Anyway, just a few thoughts brother, i hope you find something useful in there.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Oh, and you are looking good bro. You got a good base to work from, i think you are going to see killer results especially in your lats and chest


----------



## RISE

OK so today went well.  Work sucked but when does it not?  Got in all my meals and about to go down for the night.  Just pinned my third shot of  the cycle and it went smooth as butter, just bled a bit but now I got a bandaid on my nonshaven ass.  I dropped the Dbol due to the sides and feeling great now.

Shoulders
Behind the Neck Press:  3 sets of 8 @ 175
Upright rows:  3 sets of 10-12 at 100
side laterals seated:  3 sets of 8-10 @ 40
Barbell Shrugs: 4 sets of 12 @ 285

Meals
7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
6 oz of roast beef on eziekiel w/ light horseradish
shake
cup of brown rice w/ black beans and 5 ozs of chicken w/ guac
small portion of chicken raviolis 
post work out shake 
8 oz of chicken meatballs


total calories 2510.3


----------



## Azog

What are your goals for this cycle? Mass? Leaning out?


----------



## RISE

leaning out


----------



## Azog

Just my $0.02 and experience, but you may want to seperate your carbs and fats brother!


----------



## RISE

yea, I try to eat my veggies with my fatty proteins and carbs with my lean proteins, I'm just very limited to what i can eat while I'm at work so I've been focusing more on limiting my calories.  I may be getting a promotion at my other job, if that works out I can drop the full time one and get my eating back on track.  Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## RISE

Alright guys, been neglecting my journal.  I've had a hectic 2 weeks so far with family coming in and starting/quitting jobs, etc.  Diet hasn't been the best to be honest, but I quit my main job and went full time on my part time job since it's more diet friendly and they want to promote me.  Started class for fire school so I'll be living out of a gym bag for the rest of the year.  Gonna go to walmart tommorrow and up grade my lunchbox to a cooler since I'll be carrying up to 6 meals in that bitch.

As for the cycle its going good, nothin exciting yet, but I have noticed that I feel like I can train all day.  My arms are starting to show more shape and definition as well as my traps and shoulders, which is always an indication for me that shits kicking in.  I'll start back up tommorrow with diet and training regimen since it will be smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## RISE

alright, so today was a pretty bland day.  Chest day and incline bench felt lighter than usual.  Had a superpump today which felt great.

Chest & tris

Incline dumbbell press: 10,6,8 @125
Bench machine: 3 sets of 10 @ 220
Incline pullovers:  3 sets of 10 @ 100
Dip machine: 3 sets of 12 @ 4 plate total

Meals

7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
5 oz of chicken w/ black beans, 1 cup of brown rice and guac
8 oz of chicken breast w/ white basmati rice
smoothie with 3 tbs of peanut butter, banana, and 2 scoops of protein w/ vanilla yogurt
7 oz round steak w/ 1 cup of brocolli


----------



## RISE

So I just started fire training this week and man am I glad I didn't add tren, I would have died.  Jumping jacks, burpies and running would have not been fun, not like their fun as is but ya know.  So anyway, got up yesterday at 5, got all my shit together, drank my preworkout and got to the gym by 6 just for it to be closed.  FML.  So today is back and bi's.  I'll post yesterdays meals as well as todays meals and work out journal so theres not any info lost.

Yesterdays meals

7 eggs and a cups of oatmeal
chicken ceasar wrap
8pz of chicken breast w/ 1 cup of basmati rice
6 oz of steak w/ 1/2 cup green beans and 1/2 cup red potatoes
8 oz lean ground beef w/ tblspn of pb

total calories: 2,104.2

todays meals

7 eggs and a cup of oatmeal
post workout shake
8oz chicken breast w/ basmati rice
8oz of mahi mahi w/ sweet potato
6oz lean beef with green beans 
chicken breast with 2tbspn of pb

total cal: 2,012.4

I'll post my workout after it's done sisnce I may need to use different equipment depending how full the gym is.


----------



## RISE

Alright so back n bi's yesterday went great.  Have already been adding some weight to certain exercises and feeling like a beast in the gym.  I wanna train for hours when I'm in there.  Here's the routine I did for back n bi's:

Hammer high row: 3 sets of 10 @ 155 each side (20 more lbs a side than 3 wks ago)
One arm dumbell row:  3 sets of 10 @ 115
Cable pullovers:  3 sets of 10 @ 95
alternate dumbell curls: 3 sets of 8-10 @ 45 ( up 5 lbs)
cable hammer curls (done on free motion bicep machine) 3 sets of 10-12 @ 70

Today is legs so I'll let ya'll know how that goes!


----------



## RISE

Alright guys, sorry I've been MIA for awhile.  It's been hectic ever since I started fire school.  I literally live out of a gym bag every day, but I have kept up with my diet and my training.  Strength and recovery is going good and judging by the mirror I am losing bodyfat.  I'm starting to see my cheek bones!  lol  I gotta run but I will put up my meals and training log later today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice log and sounds like you are making progress. Stick with it!


----------



## Gt500face

I've used hcg and Nolva for a pct and I've also run cycles and used hcg, clomid, and Nolva and I've definitely seen better results in regards to recovery when I used both Nolva and clomid. I kept more of my gains and felt better all around. Just my two cents.


----------

